# Ice fishing with the ladies



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Guys, I know I'm not the only one who has this problem. What have you come up with to solve the problem of exposure when ladies have to pee during ice fishing? There isn't always a time that they can hide behind one side of the shanty and block all viewers.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Simple, men step out of the shanty and let the lady sit on a 5 gallon pail.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wormdunker69 said:


> Simple, men step out of the shanty and let the lady sit on a 5 gallon pair.


If your wife needs a "pair" of fives, she probably won't fit in most shanties so it's a non issue. 
Like Wormdunker, I just make sure we have a five gallon PAIL  to pee in. My wife loves to ice fish so the bucket is a must. No problem.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No worries here. The wife will NEVER go ice fishing with me.
She hates the cold.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Ugh, so you take a 5 gallon bucket that's been peed in and pack it back up in your shanty and eventually into your truck? That doesn't sound like a great 'solution'..


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

So far this past season I just had them go outside and squat, probably much to the delight of the other shanties and bucketriders...lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Diapers....


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> No worries here. The wife will NEVER go ice fishing with me.
> She hates the cold.


yep me too gotta love it lol


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Lightman said:


> Ugh, so you take a 5 gallon bucket that's been peed in and pack it back up in your shanty and eventually into your truck? That doesn't sound like a great 'solution'..


You should be sitting on about a gazillion gallons of water you can rinse it out with. And, for crying out loud, we are talking about our wives. It's not like some walking infection of a homeless drunk staggard up and peed all over your fishing gear.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

PapawSmith said:


> You should be sitting on about a gazillion gallons of water you can rinse it out with. And, for crying out loud, we are talking about our wives. It's not like some walking infection of a homeless drunk staggard up and peed all over your fishing gear.


LOL! Re Iceberg and Creekcrawler - being single must be different, as I actually WANT them to come out w/me.

Papaw -as mentioned, no wife here - but point made...I try to avoid dating the homeless walking infections 

So far I think I still like making them go outside the shanty, keep the ideas comin


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yikes! Germophobe in da house! lol.
Eatin a sammich with fish slime and germs on your hand is part of fishing, It makes the sammich taste better.

Lightman - get a second shanty, paint it mauve inside and pretty it up, heat it, hang some flower pictures, & add a nice porta potty. You'll be a hit with all the ladies on the lake (if there are any).


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahaha...good one. I'm ok with pulling a minnow out of a bucket and then eating a couple pretzels.. I guess I'm just not as excited about pee as some of you golden boys


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Lightman...

You make me smile. It's only pee man. It has nothing to do with being a golden boy, or anything like that. It's urine. Have a kid someday...or an animal, or anything else that doesn't care where it pees. Pee rinses off. You can deal with pee all day. Cut the bottom out of a bucket, and put it over a hole, and then there is no clean up if it really bothers you that bad. 

Now when you buddy that has been eating chili and deer jerky drinking busch light all morning decides that its time to drop duece, I'm kicking him out of the shanty, and making him find somewhere else to make a deposit.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG...."It's not like some walking infection of a homeless drunk staggard up and peed all over your fishing gear."

I'm at work for God's sake......Everyone's lookin at me like I'm crazy.....Now I have to clean the coffee off my monitor.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

These responses have been priceless.

"you can deal with pee all day" .. .awesome!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Put a trash bag inside the bucket. Throw the bag away at the shoreline dumpster or garbage can. If you're scared to carry it, tell her to tie a rope around it and drag it. Might be empty when you get to shore but throw the bag away anyway.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha I love how the consensus seems to be that I'm the odd one for not loving pee... I'm not scared of pee or getting it on my hands, however if given my choice, I'd prefer not to have pee on my hands. ...Golden boys!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The responses have been very funny!

Try one of these.
http://www.nextag.com/female-urinal/products-html


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

A woman friend of mine ice fishes with her family in a big shanty after dark on Lake Champlain. On this night they weren't catching many fish. She goes outside to pee since there isn't anyone else around. She comes back in and feels a fish on the line and said she was excited and hollering. When she pulls the fish out of the hole it had already been cleaned by someone in her family. LOL


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread is the best one going on OGF currently, with Hoss5355's post being deemed an ALL TIMER by me..! Wee for Pee....


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoss can you change your avatar character to a woman in an ice shanty using a bucket with a bag? LOL


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

I just put my fish in the bucket, it kills the fishy smell!!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I wish I could. I know if my shanty is ever close to lightman's, I am going to run a hose over there. Everyone always complains about people fishing too close, that would be a way to keep some space from other people...hahaha

I'm not going to give them completely away, but I have seen someone pull a cheap homemade shanty out on the ice and use it as a bathroom for a few days....

Or you could do like gramps...Just look and point up in the sky with your hand, and let er fly. Everyone is so busy looking up to see what you are looking at, that they never realize you are letting it go.

You could always get one of the lady J's and have a race to see who can write your name the fastest...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...=MainCatcat20075-cat20087-cat20097&id=0014250


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

How much piss and skidmarks has your wife washed??


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess it would depend on how cold it is outside the shanty that day.You'll have to set the ground rules down before the trip.I'd say if I can't see my breath I'll step outside. If I can see it, I'm staying for the peep show.You never know, doing it on the ice sounds like fun to me!!!!........Mark


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

simple get one of them rv portapotties might work:B


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

fish master said:


> simple get one of them rv portapotties might work:B



Awesome, I am going to tie it to the back of your bike so you can tow it out...plus it'll make a nice path in the snow for us to drag our shanties down


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

One or two wide mouth 1 gallon jugs with lids , women can aim better than they let on. When finished , screw on the cap and its all neat & ready to transport to the trash. I use gallon jugs , that way I dont pee in the citys water supply.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You could buy one of these and just turn your head when they reach for it...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I always took care of it in the shanty with a half-gallon cardboard milk carton that had the top cut off. Wiped with tissues. The ladies had all they could do to keep their winter suits from getting wet on the stinky, wet ice shack floors. Then I dumped it a ways from the shanty and covered the urine with snow. Easier for them - plus I earned their respect for being a gentleman... I'm a pro at it!  Works for me!


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Lightman, i'm with you, I'd leave her home cause sometime she might sneeze and you'd have to run to the ER and get a shot LOL


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

ParmaBass said:


> You could buy one of these and just turn your head when they reach for it...


haha, aww it's pink, that'll make them so much more comfortable 

JiggingJim - sounds like you have it figured out.

Rod Bender Bob - feel free to visit my shanty any time for that golden shower you obviously crave


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Make her hold it  If not any option below should do just fine.....and the 5 gallon bucket with the whole in the bottom would do the trick just fine.....you could also customize it to have a removable bottom when she has to free the stream and once shes done rinse it out and put the bottom back in for the fishy's


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I guess it would depend on how cold it is outside the shanty that day.You'll have to set the ground rules down before the trip.I'd say if I can't see my breath I'll step outside. If I can see it, I'm staying for the peep show.You never know, doing it on the ice sounds like fun to me!!!!........Mark 


Mark - way back when. My at the time girlfriend after watching Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr go at it on the beach in the movie " From Here to Eternity. " Goaded and prodded me into a night of delight upon the beach of Mosquito Lake. While quite romantic , exciting and delightful at the time. It seemed to me I was picking sand out from places six months after the adventure in places no one wants to imagine. While that was at least 45 years ago it does serve to cure certain fantasies that sound good at first.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

lol now everytime i go there ima have that post below stuck in my head


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

hahaha, how romantic, exciting, and delightful papaperch!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

papaperch said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I guess it would depend on how cold it is outside the shanty that day.You'll have to set the ground rules down before the trip.I'd say if I can't see my breath I'll step outside. If I can see it, I'm staying for the peep show.You never know, doing it on the ice sounds like fun to me!!!!........Mark
> 
> ...


Should he change his name to "Sandman"?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

papaperch said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I guess it would depend on how cold it is outside the shanty that day.You'll have to set the ground rules down before the trip.I'd say if I can't see my breath I'll step outside. If I can see it, I'm staying for the peep show.You never know, doing it on the ice sounds like fun to me!!!!........Mark
> 
> ...



Well at least the snow would melt. Couldn't be that bad. I'm up for anything at least once, never know till you try.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

papaperch said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I guess it would depend on how cold it is outside the shanty that day.You'll have to set the ground rules down before the trip.I'd say if I can't see my breath I'll step outside. If I can see it, I'm staying for the peep show.You never know, doing it on the ice sounds like fun to me!!!!........Mark
> 
> ...


The company I worked at for 19 years would send you to Tampa(company headquarters) for an all expense paid vacation and have a catered luncheon for your 10 years anniversary with the company. I took my at that time girlfriend with me. They gave me a huge Lincoln to drive for the week and like you, decided to have some fun on the beach one night. Let me tell you, a car that big sinks real quick and deep in loose sand. It made for a lot of laughs at the luncheon when I handed my owner the $75.00 tow bill from the night before ...............Mark


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

What, you guys have never 'christened' your shanties??


----------

